
US public and private health spending vs. the world (graph) - Tomminn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_total_health_expenditure_per_capita#/media/File:OECD_health_expenditure_per_capita_by_country.svg
======
Tomminn
There is often discussions of US health policy on HN, and this is the most
important chart to have in mind when discussing it. Right now, the US spends
more public money per capita on healthcare than all countries which have
universal public healthcare except Norway.

